# CPU For gaming & video editing



## cookieberry (Dec 28, 2014)

i3 4150 or fx 6300 for gaming & video editing Please Suggest thank you


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2014)

Post your full system config. Have you already purchased other parts are will you purchase them now?


----------



## cookieberry (Dec 29, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Post your full system config. Have you already purchased other parts are will you purchase them now?



Processor :FX 6300 Or I3 4150
MoBo:M5A97 R2.0 or any suggestions? Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
Ram:Vengence 1600 4 GB
Graphic:R9 270x or second hand GTX 760
PSU: Antec VP550P 

My budget 35K 

Main usage is gaming and video editing 

Thank you for Suggestions


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2014)

Go with the FX 6300.
The extra cores will help you in Video processing.
Board is ok...just make sure u have enough rams; like 8GB.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2014)

create a new thread in pc configuration section by filling the questionnaire. that would be better.


----------



## cookieberry (Dec 29, 2014)

Already have a thread called 15K budget one but the budget increased to 30K


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2014)

cookieberry said:


> Already have a thread called 15K budget one but the budget increased to 30K



Then create another thread for the increased budget.


----------

